# alfalfa for hedgehogs



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi. I bought my hedgehog a rabbit cage and it came with a bunch of stuff, one of those being a bag of alfalfa. is alfalfa useful for hedgehogs? as a type of food? or bedding?

Thank You


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, they won't eat it and it is dangerous as bedding. Too much risk of an eye poke. Best to give to someone with a rabbit.


----------

